# Partial shade areas?



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Jennifer, I use a shaded area just near some pines and an apple tree out back... facing so they get the morning sun... sun hits them about 10:30-11 directly in the front...but they get daylight right as soon as the sun come up. Shining right in front of them.

I am from Pennsylvania.

Ed


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Butterfly bush, Agastache, Mountain Mint.


Patrick


----------



## newbee816 (Jul 6, 2008)

Buckwheat (pretty white little flower and great weed smother) 
Lavendar
aster
Bees attack this - milkweed, but stay on top of the seeds or they will take over in 2 years. Pull off some of the pods and discard or let loose in another area. Smells wonderful in the spring almost like lilacs

catnip


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Anise Hyssop & Catmint will work.


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

anise hysop
knautia
cranesbill geranium


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Bee Bomb


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of the great ideas-I'm going to start planning for spring!

Jennifer


----------

